# Explain the Gospel as briefly as you can!



## InSlaveryToChrist

Just thought it would be both encouraging and edifying to hear the Gospel message from as many aspects as possible (hopefully all of them are biblical views).

I embrace the way John Piper puts it,

"The love of GOD provides escape from the wrath of GOD by sacrificing the Son of God to vindicate the glory of GOD in forgiving sinners. That's the gospel."

So, without further ado, YOUR WAY OF EXPLAINING THE GOSPEL AS BRIEFLY AS YOU CAN!


----------



## Scott1

God saves sinners from the consequence of their sin through Jesus!


----------



## AThornquist

It's hell without Jesus.


----------



## dannyhyde

God saves sinners.


----------



## Scottish Lass

A couple of folks have done contests with this using Twitter's 140-character limit. Here are 9Mark's winners: http://www.9marks.org/blog/how-would-you-present-gospel-twitter-results


----------



## MarieP

Trevin Wax has posted a PDF of Gospel definitions from various corners of the church here.


----------



## Vytautas

Jesus died to save sinners.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Adam sinned, Christ Died, God Gets the Glory.


----------



## Christopher88

Christ came to pay the penalty of sin for the elect. He arose on the third day conquering the wages of sin.


----------



## earl40

Christ has died, Christ has risen, and Christ will come again.

I knew my RC past would come in handy.


----------



## MarieP

I was waiting for someone to mention the resurrection...


----------



## akennethjr

Gospel means: Good News


----------



## MarieP

Jesus Christ died in the place of and rose on behalf of all those who place their trust in Him, granting them forgiveness of sins, newness of life by the Spirit, peace with and adoption by God the Father, and every other spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, and the promise that, when He returns to judge the world in righteousness and make all things new, His people will stand blameless and with joy inexpressible in God's presence because God has accepted them in His Beloved Son.


----------



## akennethjr

Good News that we are saved from the penalty, power, and one day from the presence of sin.
To God be the glory.


----------



## MarieP

Christ alone is Savior and Lord


----------



## Wannabee

Not pithy nor as short as some, but an easy outline to remember and work from.

God - Be holy for I am holy.
Man - All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God.
Christ - He made Him who knew no sin to be sin for us, that we might become the righteousness of God in Him.
Response - Repent therefore and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out
Alternative - He who believes in Him is not condemned; but he who does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.


----------



## baron

This might not be brief but when I explain the Gospel to some one I go to 1 Cor. 15:3-8.

1Cr 15:3 For I delivered unto you first of all that which I also received, how that Christ died for our sins according to the scriptures; 

1Cr 15:4 And that he was buried , and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures: 

1Cr 15:5 And that he was seen of Cephas, then of the twelve: 

1Cr 15:6 After that, he was seen of above five hundred brethren at once; of whom the greater part remain unto this present, but some are fallen asleep. 

1Cr 15:7 After that, he was seen of James then of all the apostles. 

1Cr 15:8 And last of all he was seen of me also, as of one born out of due time 
After they read this I can talk with them to see if they understood what they read.


----------



## MarieP

“The just shall live by faith”


----------



## Tirian

This is a faithful saying and worthy of all acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am chief.


----------



## JennyG

MarieP said:


> Jesus Christ died in the place of and rose on behalf of all those who place their trust in Him, granting them forgiveness of sins, newness of life by the Spirit, peace with and adoption by God the Father, and every other spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, and the promise that, when He returns to judge the world in righteousness and make all things new, His people will stand blameless and with joy inexpressible in God's presence because God has accepted them in His Beloved Son.


I think you need at least as many words as Marie gives it. Experience teaches that the shorter you get, the more loopholes you leave ffor misunderstandings - till you arrive maybe at "God is Love" which (although true) daily has coaches and horses driven through it all the world over!!


----------



## Wannabee

There is a tendency to neglect what Christ saves sinners from in our culture.


----------



## he beholds

Without reading the other answers first:

The wages of sin is death; since we all sin, we all deserve death. The good news is that the Son of God became man and lived a perfect life, and while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us, paying that penalty of our sins. He was raised from the dead, and so shall we be if we believe on him, confess our sins, and repent.


----------



## Peairtach

"Jesus" : Yahveh is Salvation.


----------



## raekwon

Jesus wins.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Jesus saves!


----------



## Andres

the gospel is who Jesus is and what He has done.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

But God...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

God is holy! --That explains everything, including the gospel, when you can define the word 'holy' (separated) right.

Or if a right definition for God is found, that is, that He's not like us (it's really just a matter of how much God has revealed His holy name to you through the experiences of life) we can simply put the Gospel as, "God IS God!"


----------



## Jake

Redemption through Propitiation


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Holy, righteous God, Creator of heaven and earth loved me - who can do no right, so much that He sent His Son, Jesus to live a sinless life, suffer and die on the cross, and rise again - to pay the price of MY sin and make me alive to God by His grace, through faith in the blood of Jesus Christ, for all eternity, so I am a new creature and will live with Him for evermore, avoiding eternal torment in hell.

It is so good to think on this and see other responses - in preparation to share the gospel with unbelievers!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The Good News: Romans 3:23; 6:23; 8:1; 10:9; 10:13

_Everyone has sinned; we all fall short of God’s glorious standard. For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life through Christ Jesus our Lord. Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved. If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. So now there is no condemnation for those who belong to Christ Jesus._

(I omitted a few connecting prepositions from the 2007 NLT version of the verses quoted above)

AMR


----------

